# Need Some Help Training For Boot Camp



## Private-Normand (24 Apr 2010)

Hello my name is jessy and im 38 is some what good shape push-ups and stuff like that i finds easy what i do find hard is it get my cardio in shape. Im having a hard time with running as i was a long haul truck driver for the last 8 years and the life is long days on the road so im out of shape in the cardio department. Can anyone give me some ideas as to help me get it back.

Thanks for your help. Jessy Normand


----------



## Nuggs (24 Apr 2010)

Depending on how much you can run right now, I would suggest interval training to get you started.
There are all kinds of interval "learn to runs" out there. here is one of them:

http://www.runforlife.ca/runners/learntorunprogram.html

I did something very similar before I enrolled, to get me back to something less resembling a 30 year old desk jockey.


I know you said you're already good for push-ups and the like, but just for the sake of completeness:

http://hundredpushups.com/
http://www.twohundredsitups.com/
http://www.twohundredsquats.com/


----------



## mathabos (24 Apr 2010)

Thank you Crockett for these links. 
I will be definitely trying the sit-ups and push-ups training programs. I have been looking 
for something like this for a while now.  ;D


----------



## DexOlesa (24 Apr 2010)

HA! I'm doing all of those right now. To get ready for RMC in the fall.


----------



## SeanNewman (24 Apr 2010)

If someone hasn't done anything for a decade, it's hard to beat slow jogging for a long time.

Other than that, a tip is not to call it "boot camp" to an instructor ("basic training" is acceptable).  

Also, the clothing is called "combats", not "fatigues" (not saying you called it that, just hypothesizing).


----------



## Pokiey (24 Apr 2010)

There are a lot of 5k training programs out there that combine walking and running intervals that progressively get harder week by week and by the end have you running a full 5k.  I think they`re usually about 8 weeks or so in length.


----------



## armychick2009 (24 Apr 2010)

One of the programs to get up to 5k is called Couch to 5k. 

http://www.c25k.com/

It's pretty popular and easy enough to start up with. Lots of pod-casts to go with it, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Apr 2010)

I am not a cardio-god by any means but I'll add a couple of things:

1.  Start slow and at first, be vigilent for injuries and train accordingly. 

2.  You can start off with using some low-impact cardio, like eliptical machines.  I like the Cybex Arc Trainor.  I have a back injury and generally avoid *running* on the advice of the medical folks, but that one is one of the better ones I've used.  Not sure if you have access to this kind of equipment, but it can be a good help and starting point.

3.  Spend the time and $$ to go to a good running shoe store, where the staff can match you up to some sneakers that are suited for you.  The Running Room is one that comes to mind.

I'll leave the rest to those who know better.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Apr 2010)

Yup!

Read our training forum, stop calling it 'boot camp" and start running.....................

Locked


----------

